# Changing to LED's....Any useful hints or tips?



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

In my quest to conserve power I am hoping to visit the NEC this weekend with a view to changing my Halogen interior lighting to LED's.

I have the old shape Argos 747-2 (56 Plate) and wondered if anyone else with a similar model has made the change?

If anyone has switched over to LED, did you experience any problems with the light-fittings and/or getting the right type of LED replacement?

Any tips on the type of LED (brightness, etc) to go for and where to buy from would be of great help!

Thanks all again in advance

Regards

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

From what I've seen, it's fairly straight forward, a few of the chaps and chapesses have done it now, consensus seems to be to keep a couple of std bulbs for ambience as LEDs can sometimes seem a little cold.

Kev.


----------



## geoffthefridgeman (May 1, 2005)

*LED's*

Hi I put one in our Mirage and found it very cold and not good for reading by.So my advice would be keep some as standard.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Andy, have a look at my post here

I'm still using my LED's due their low power consumption. IMO the halogens produce a nicer light, but I very rarely hook-up & can't live with the current draw. I've since replaced my garage & awning lights with LED's abiet with cool white.

Ultraleds have since expanded their range & can now supply more powerfull LED's than the ones I bought originally. I were to buy again I would definitely buy these as the only downside of LED's is that they dont quite have the same output as halogens.

If reducing your power consumption is a priority LED's are a very good start.

D.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I have changed all of ours to LED and find them great as we now tend to switch the lot on of an evening. My advice for reading is to by one or two of the LED spots they really are very good, if a little expensive. I notice you can buy them from outdoor bits, however you'll probably get a good deal at the exhibition.

wobby


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

There is now the new SMD Led's and they have had some good reviews.
They make then to fit nearly every type of standard bulb and can are in Super bright or Warm white which as they say are ideal for reading.

Im thinking about getting these myself and there are some good prices on ebay.
Just type in SMD Led

Boomba


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

I bought my LEDs from Aten Lighting, they had a stall at the Shepton Mallet show. I found the "SMT warm light" excellent around the habitation area and bed head. I used white for the bathroom and inside the habitation door entrance. They are £8.99 each and you get a discount if you spend over £50. I consider them to be as good as, if not better, than the normal halogen 10W bulb.

Aten can be contacted via their web site:

http://www.atenlighting.co.uk/product.php?productid=16173&cat=0&page=1

Ian


----------

